# New up and coming handler



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

thought i'd share these pics Jack (5) was practicing his junior handling skills, not long after this he fell over and Cloud licked his face thinking he was playing!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

What lovely pics - Jack looks soo happy and what a gorgeous looking dog too. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww well done jack! Your dog is gorgeous


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

thank you both


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bless his heart Cloud has now seen quite a few new and young handlers come through the handling classes both Jacks sisters have used him previously and there is also another little girl waiting for him


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like a star of the future.
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

He'll be one to watch for in JHA and KC!  He looks like a natural!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww the dogs almost as big as him look


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> He'll be one to watch for in JHA and KC!  He looks like a natural!


It is his two sisters that i am bringing down to Richmond one is in the back of the second of the photos with Kaya the tt


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> He'll be one to watch for in JHA and KC!  He looks like a natural!


He is  but he does have trouble trying to pick up feet Cloud's a lil on the heavy side for him lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> He is  but he does have trouble trying to pick up feet Cloud's a lil on the heavy side for him lol


I can remember somebody else being like that with Clouds father LOL


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

There is nothing like the bond between a child and dog, fabulous

Great pictures.

Sue


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, cloud is looking gorgeous there and so happy with the little lad


----------

